# [Wot] The Beginning of the End



## Lazarus Long (Feb 20, 2002)

"The Beginning of the End" is a Wheel of Time RPG campaign that takes place outside of the events of the novels, but there will be some parallels with them- i'm not all that original of a DM 
Differences from the Novels:
The Dark One is sealed in His prison
The Forsaken are still used to scare children into obedience
The Westlands have no inkling that the Seanchan are around
The Aiel haven't started looking for the Car'a'carn

Rules
The only changes are:
1. channeling.  Using a system that's based a lot on Psionics: http://phyle.dreamhost.com/wot
2. Initiates and Wilders cannot cross-class
3. I'm playing with the idea that certain classes cant be taken except at first level, mainly the Initiate, as they're supposed to have been training for years and years.

Characters
Artimesia- Initiate.  Born in Tar Valon and hasn't traveled.  She's been in the White Tower since she was young. (Questionairre forthcoming )

Hanna Paet- Borderlander woodsman.  Hanna comes from the backwoods of Shienar and helped support her family by gathering hard to find resources from the forests around the farmstead, occasionally venturing into the Blight for particularly rare items.  She's left the frontier because of the desperation of the people around her, hoping that she can do something to help- whether the help she wants is for herself, her people, or all of those struggling, we won't know for awhile.  17 yrs old.

Jogdush- A borderlander Armsman.  comes from a once-noble family that is fading fast into obscurity.  He feels the need to gain respect and honor, and has decided that the path to his goals lies in warfare.  23 years old.

NPC's
Lani Goriam Aes Sedai of the Blue Ajah.  At times Lani can seem to be a doting old aunt that loves to pinch cheeks, at others, her drive and willingness to ay any price to confound the forces of the Dark.  Obsessed with the Borderlands, she's spent as much time in those kingdoms as possible.

Harnol Gaidin, Lani's Warder.  Harnol is the bastard child of a noblewoman and her lover.  When his mother's father learned of the adultry, he put the child (at age 9) out of his household.  During one of her trips South, Lani found young Harnol and adopted him, starting his training to be her Warder from the youngest age possible.  with anyone but Lani, Harnol adopts the worst attitudes of the Tearian Lords he's descended from.

*The Setup*
My players and  I are terrible with the setup of characters, so we usually go right into the begining of the action.  But this time we at least talked about how they all got together.  Lani Aes Sedai takes Artemesia as an assistant to Shienar, one of the Borderlands to aid her in gaining something from a noble that she dearly wants; but she won't talk about what it is.

Lani takes on Hanna and Jogdush as a Scout and bodyguard, but its obvious from Harnol's reactions that Lani's showing charity in their employment, and is helping them get out of the backwoods and into the world.  Harnol, however, makes sure that the two borderlanders aren't worth the money that Lani's sinking into their room and board at the Paved Way Inn.

As the first session starts, Lani has been in negotiations with Lord Jessem for a few days.  Her frustration with the process is pretty evident as she starts snapping at anyone who talks to her.


----------



## Lazarus Long (Feb 20, 2002)

*Beginnings are the hardest (session 1)*

_In the past, my group has played very linear games.  Basically I, as DM, would lead them around to the next adventure (this is mostly due to a lack in my abilities as DM, I have to say).  This time, though, we all decided to be more freeform, but only after the first adventure (which is the only way I could figure out how to get the ball moving.

I also had to use a plot device- Lani and Harnol, to give the PC's a reason to be together.  But I tried to get rid of them as soon as possible.  So,please keep that in mind as you read.  Oh, and if you have any suggestions for me on how to be more free flowing with the plots, let me know.  Thanks!  Oh yeah, excuse the intro paragraph- its a WoT campiagn, you have to start this way   and it wil lonly happen this once._

*The Wheel of time turns, and Ages come and pass, leaving memories that become legend.  Leend fades to myth, and even myth is long forgotten when the Age that gave it birth comes again.  In one Age, called the Third Age by some, an Age yet to come, an Age long past, a wind rose in the Blight warm and dank only chilling as it flows further south into Shienar, causing those that it caressed to shudder, not from the cold, but from the source of the wind.*

Hanna, Jogdush and Artimesia were sitting in the Common room of the Paved Way, a middle-to-upper class inn, waiting for Lani to come down from upstairs.  Harnol sat in the corner, making sure that the others know that he's not impressed with them.

After a while the Aes Sedai comes down and orders tea for herself.  Harnol sends the youngsters out to "check on the horses."  As the three leave the room and go out into the feezing morning, they see a man dressed in very shabby clothes look suprised at them and turn around to leave the yard.

The PC's decide to follow the man, who attempts to Bluff them into losing him in the early-morning crowd.  Luckily, the PC's are able to follow him, and corner him in an alley's dead-end.  After a combination of bluffing, intimidation and wheedling, they learn that this man works for Lord Jessem- thevery same man that Lani Sedai is negotiating with.  They're able to convince him that they work for Jessem as moles, but they only get insults about the Aes Sedai before they flub a password.  The man takes off into the crowd, and they loose him before they can catch up.

When the PC's return to the Paved Way Harnol is waiting for them, looking impatient (and a little disgusted).  In a curt tone, he tells them that Lani Sedai wants them.

Lani tells them to book passage down river to Tar Valon, for tomorrow.  They go down to the docks and find one captain willing to take them down river in the winter.  They're able to negotiate an acceptable price and head back to the inn to report back to Lani.

On the way, they see the Shabby Man who gestures them to follow him into an alley.  the PC's follow and are ambushed by 3 ruffians, whom they easily dispatch, especially with the help of the Initiate and her Rend ability.

The PC's hear the guard coming and dash off to the Inn, where Lani Heals their wounds and finds out what happens.  When she hears of the Initiate using The Power as a weapon to Kill people, she upbraids Artimesia and tells her that she owes Lani a HUGE favor, and goes on about the Oaths in detail.

While the Aes Sedai is busy, Harnol takes this opportunity to tell the two Borderlanders that if anything should happen to his Aes Sedai, he'll take great pleasure in sheathing his sword in them.

That night, Lani takes the PC's to the good part of town and tells them to wait for her in an alley.  She strips off her robes and is wearing a body suit with pockets  sewn all over which are stuffed with small tools.  She smiles quickly and climbs up the side of the wall.

After dodging the guards a couple times, the Lani climbs down the wall and they run off, with her carrying a satchel full of what looks like padding.  they reach the riverboat and set off.

Lani Sedai starts to get worried about the captian and forces him to let them off after a week of travel.  They all head off overland.

A few days later, Harnol comes racing back from scouting and tells them that they've been followed by a large force of borderlanders.  Lani shoves the satchel into Artemesia's arms and tells them to rush to Tar Valon, and that they need to get there as fast as possible.  The PC's rush off.

_It took me a long time to get rid of Lani and Harnol, eh?  unfortunately, we're almost done with the session_

After a week of travel, Hanna notices that they're being followed and suggests an ambush.  They lay a false trail and wait.  As the chasers get into range, Hanna and Jogdush let their arrows fly.  Hanna's bow is unstoppable, and she kills 3 of the 4 warriors with one shot each.  Though, just as one of the warriors was about to smash Hanna into the ground, Artimesia Heals here, and Jogdush charges the last warrior, killing him.

After another 10 days, the Pc's arrive at TarValon...

_the players were getting a little bored here- I think Lani and Harnol were in the session way too long, but I couldn't get rid of them sooner.  I rushed through this last part because I wanted to leave them at a decision nexus, and let them think about what's going to happen next.  So, shot story shorter_

One of the Blue Sitters takes possesion of the satchel and opens it.  She takes out a disk in the shape of the Yin and Yang and tells them that this is one of the focuses of the Dark One's prison.  She assures them that the prison still holds, but the Aes Sedai want to gather the foci for safe keeping and to observe how strong the Dark One is getting (as the DO grows, the Seals weaken).

She then asks them to go to Tear and get another of the Sealss from a Boat captain named Estevan.  when they arrive in Tear, they find the Estevan has left on a long voyage to Arad Doman to trade Ivory for some of their gold works.

They also learn:

Winter is lasting much longer than it should
Illian is going to call for the Great Hunt for the Horn
There was a local Prophet fortelling the Dragon Reborn's coming
The Prophet had been executed by the High Lords of Tear.

_That's the end. _


----------



## Horacio (Feb 20, 2002)

Another WoT story, that's good!

I like a lot the rules changes you've done. I think your channeling system is quite good, IMHO better than the standard.


----------



## Lazarus Long (Feb 20, 2002)

Thanks Horacio!

I'm a little nervous that the Channeling system is out of whack, but that might just be a lack of confidence.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Horacio (Feb 20, 2002)

Thanks yo to for your story, and please, keep the good work!

Waiting for the next update...


----------



## Rix Usher (Feb 21, 2002)

*Good Campaign*

A very good campaign start.  Lots of ways to go from here.  WoT is a good setting and you are a good DM. 


PS Jogdush rules!


----------



## Lazarus Long (Feb 21, 2002)

Rix,

Thanks for reading   I think Jogdush's player would appreciate hearing what you have to say.

Wait until he get's snubbed by some nobles... and Tear isn't exactly the best place to be when you're slightly radical and anti-noble.

btw. Robert MacCammon is one of my favorite authors, good choice for a name.

Next session is next week- I'm lucky enough to have players that want to play as often as possible- I've had to refuse to play some times!

EDIT- 
Ladies and Gentlemen, meet Jogdush's player, Rix Usher   Maybe he'll give us some of his impressions as the game continues.


----------



## Rix Usher (Feb 21, 2002)

*WOT The Beginning of the End*

Thank you, thank you all.   Glad to be here.  It's great to see you all out here tonight.  Now I wanted to try out a song I've been working on and it goes like this:

"_Dance you cares away, worries for another day, let the music play!  Down in Fraggle Rock!_"


----------



## Lazarus Long (Mar 5, 2002)

*Who *is* this guy? (session 2)*

ok- here's what happened Saturday night.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jogdush, Hanna and Artemesia are in Tear.  They've just heard about a couple of things going on:
1. The Great Hunt may be called again in Illian.  This is intriguing them a bit.
2. A man calling himself the Prophet of the Dragon had just been executed in Tear, and there's a lot of people still thinking about what he had to say.

The group decides to go to Illian and check out this Hunt business.  Seems that they're a little unfamiliar with what the Horn of Valor is, and why its important. After a bit, their eyes shine with the idea of being put into the new cycle of stories and they're excited to go.

_I forgot that it was called the Horn of Valere, but "Valor" works too .  I just have to remember that I changed this as we go along ._

While the group is packing up and asking around about Illian, the Horn, and the Hunt, they're stopped by a man wearing an eyepatch and a grin.  He identifies himself as Jander Honlan, and is looking for company for the trip to Illian.  The group is suspicious, but they're blindsided by Jander's charm and wit (they failed their sense motive checks miserably) and they haggle for the price that they'll charge for their protection.

After the haggle, they tell Jander to meet them in this market tomorrow at 6am, and that they want all the money up front in the morning.  He agrees and goes off into the crowd.  The group then decides that they want to rest in a nice inn.

When they arrive, who do they see at the table?  That's right, Jander.  Jander sees them and invites them over, saying in a loud voice that he has to earn his passage money.  He then offers to roll the dice for drinks and Hanna accepts... and looses.  The group decides the go to bed, and finds that they've spent their money well- fresh linen and down-turned sheets goes a long way to impress the Borderlander hicks .

That night, they're awaken by a loud pounding sound as someone rushes up the stairs.  Jander bursts into Jogdush's room, tosses him a small pouch and says that he'll meet them in the morning and that Jodgush should hide the pouch.  After Jander runs back down the stairs, Artemesia and Hanna go down stairs to see what was happening.  Turns out a group of bondmen of High Lord Tebran chased Jander out into the night.

Jogdush  shows the other two members what he's found in the bag- a solid gold ring with a diamond the size of a d20 mounted onto it. They're intrigued and someone mutters something about a thief.

The next morning, Jander meets them at the market and asks for the pouch back.  Jogdush wants to know what was going on, and Jander says that he aquired the ring at some point, and is even more evasive under more questioning (more failed Checks).

The group heads out with Jander entertaining them with music and singing, showing that he's a fair performer.  After two days of travel, the High Lord's men catch up to the group.

Hanna immidiately fires shots from her longbow as Jogdush get's ready with his Pike.  Artemesia get's ready to heal her friends as she embraces the Source and Jander throws caution to the wind as he charges the three men that are galloping towards the group- giggling the whole time.

The fight ends in three turns, with Jogdush's pike claiming one of the horsemen who were too stupid not to charge him, and Jander having neatly sliced the throats out of two.  As they examine the body (and steal some money and horses), Jogdush sees Jander pull a sheet of parchment from one of the dead and pocket it.  He decides to confront Jander about it, but Jander isn't intimidated.  As it almost comes to blows, Artimesia intervenes and Jander backs off, while Jogdush just stews.

As they travel, Jander treats them to all sorts of stories, mostly about knights with "small swords" or "swords made of weak iron, which only are sturdy when no one's around."  Hanna has a great time with the stories and tells a few of her own.  Jogdush either doesn't get the references, or ignores them.

After a couple more days of travel, Jander confesses that he's wanted by the High Lord Tebran.  They aren't suprised.

12 days later, they arrive in Illian.  The group seems unimpressed with the Central square's two almost-exact palaces that face each other (the king forbade the council to make a bigger palace than he had, so they built it exactly the same size and shape as his, only 2 feet smaller in every measurement). And seem more interested in where Jander's leading them.

Along the way, they try to find out when the Hunt will be called.  All they can find out is that its under consideration in the Council, and that nothing concrete is decided.

Jander finally brings them to the destination- a "house of ill repute" (to the amusement of Hanna, the disgust of Artemesia, and the delight of Jogdush).  Jander decides to throw some dice and drink a lot, until the person he's there to meet arrives.

An hour or so later (and a lot of drinks), a woman walks in dressed in the way a noble woman imagines a poor person to dress... and its obvious.  She sees Jander and the two go up into a room.  An hour or so later, she rushes down with tears in her eyes and a pouch at her belt.  The groups tries to ask him what's going on, but he evades them yet again, but offers to split a bonus with them if they go back to Tear with him- he has to deliver something to someone, and they'll pay very well.

They decide to stay in a really nice place called the Dragon's Roost, and Jander decides to drink himself silly.  The next morning the PC's go into the market to shop and get ready for the trip, though Jogdush wonders why they're leaving already.  They find out that the Call for the Hunt will go out in a few days, but the Oath won't be given for about six months, for people to gather.

Before they're ready to leave, though, more of the high Lord's men finally catch up to them... but were dispatched e-a-s-i-l-y. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And that's where it ended


----------



## Lazarus Long (Mar 5, 2002)

And here's what's going on with the characters and players.

Hanna- she bought a lot of stuff in the market in Illian, mostly silks, herbs and tobac.  She's never had access to this stuff and she's liking it.  Her player is a little bored with the lack of fighting, but he's really getting into his character, I think.  I was happy with his reasoning behind Hanna's splurging.

Jogdush- Well, Rix is on these boards, so we'll wait to see what he thinks.  I really want to know what he thought of the "weak iron" jokes from Jander 

Artemesia- Her player is *not* happy with her.  I think that the Three Oaths make an Aes Sedai hard to play, very demanding.  I've offered to let her turn Artemesia over to me as an NPC and make a new character... I think a female wilder is in the works (maybe Jander's cousin ).

What would you guys have done?  Would you have let Artemesia's Plaer pick a new character?  normally, I'd ask them to wait until thier character has more things they can do, but I think that Artemesia would have become MORE restrictive.

Anyway.... as always comments are welcome!


----------



## Rix Usher (Mar 5, 2002)

*Saturdays Game*

Well, Well, Well.....   I liked Saturday's game despite how Mr. Long's post it made it seem.  Jander is an interesting NPC.  I think that some of the others might not have though.  It was obvious why Artie was not having a good time; she hated her character.  Hanna is also much more fight oriented, and that, IMHO, is not Mr. Long's intention for the first couple of games,  and that is why we for some reason are following Jander from city to city.  (I wanted to stay and do some investigatin') Mr. Long has promised a slaughter fest though. He just won't say what side will do the slaughtering.  But till then we will see.


----------



## The Crimster (Mar 5, 2002)

Lazarus Long said:
			
		

> *What would you guys have done?  Would you have let Artemesia's Plaer pick a new character?  normally, I'd ask them to wait until thier character has more things they can do, but I think that Artemesia would have become MORE restrictive.
> 
> Anyway.... as always comments are welcome!  *




I like it thus far.  Wheel of Time is a very difficult setting to run in - the very nature of the source material does not lend itself to being a fight-heavy campaign.  Then there's the three oaths - your player has already begun to see how difficult it can be.

Would I let my player pick a new character? Of course.  Nothing is worse than playing a character you don't like.  Just be sure that Artemesia has a reason for leaving, and the new character has a reason for joining.  Good reasons - avoid heavy concentrations of cheese, if possible.

Keep your story hour going...!

A fan,

The Crimster


----------



## Lazarus Long (Mar 6, 2002)

The Crimster said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I like it thus far.  Wheel of Time is a very difficult setting to run in - the very nature of the source material does not lend itself to being a fight-heavy campaign.  Then there's the three oaths - your player has already begun to see how difficult it can be.
> 
> ...





"a fan?" awesome!  Thanks Crimster!
It will be pretty easy to let Artemesia go (for awhile   I may have plans for her)- she is an Aes Sedai Accepted away from the Tower, after all 

As for the joining, i'll have to wait to see what the new character is like before I can think of anything for her to join (I was joking when I said "Jander's cousin" but I think the Player has latched on to that).  Oh, and Hanna's character may not be available for the next game, either... so....

we'll see what happens   Game day is sometime at the end of this week, I think.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 6, 2002)

Lazarus Long said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> "a fan?" awesome!  Thanks Crimster!
> ...




So now you have, at least, two fans (I'm fan #1, I posted before!  ), congratulations! 

Yes, IMHO, let Artemisa leave and let the player take a new character. He/She wants a One Power user (BTW, he/she is 'he' or 'she'?) but without the limitation of the Oaths... 

IMHO you should alse tell him (let's assume he is 'he') that no Aes Sedai also means no Aes Sedai protection... Whitecloacks won't hesitate to burn her, most people will distrust her, Aes Sedai will want to 'persuade' her to join the White Tower... Not an easy life...


----------



## Lazarus Long (Mar 7, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So now you have, at least, two fans (I'm fan #1, I posted before!  ), congratulations!
> 
> ...




Doh!  Horatio, I apologise! 

I'll make sure to warn her (her = the player),  about all of the dangers.  Having players that haven't read the books is botha good and a bad thing- its all very fresh, but they're still thinking in D&D terms... but that will change soon, i think.

Laz.


----------



## Lazarus Long (Mar 7, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So now you have, at least, two fans (I'm fan #1, I posted before!  ), congratulations!
> 
> ...




Doh!  Horatio, I apologise! 

I'll make sure to warn her (her = the player),  about all of the dangers.  Having players that haven't read the books is botha good and a bad thing- its all very fresh, but they're still thinking in D&D terms... but that will change soon, i think.

Laz.


----------



## Lazarus Long (Mar 9, 2002)

*Out of the frying pan, into the bountyhunters (session 3)*

quick game tonight- we started a bit late.
________________________________

The game starts with Jogdush,Jander and Artemesia arriving in Tear; Hanna had been too long in the cities and wanted some quality time with the wilderness (her player couldn't make it to the game).

In some strange, Aes Sedai way, Artemesia is tracked down by a full Sister and hauled back to Tar Valon, her ears ringing with the tongue-lashing she receives.  She's in trouble, it looks.

And so are the boys.  Jander realizes that he's wanted now in both Tear and Illian (though he won't say why), and suggests that they hang out with his cousin, Elana (el-en-a), a local Healer.

The ties of blood are strong with Jander's clan, as Elana let's Jander and a perfect stranger stay at her house.  She's pretty suspicious of her cousin's status as a law-abiding and productive member of society, and bullies Jogdush into telling her if Jander's been up to something.  In all truthfulness, Jogdush says he's never _seen_ Jander break the law, and then tells her that he has his supicions.

Jander tells them that he hass to meet "his guy" in two days, and intends on spending those two days eating and drinking as much as he can.  Jogdush takes this opportunity to gather some information- he want's to get a feeling for the climate in the city and shake out any loose rumors that are floating around.

The only thing that he finds out is that Illian may be calling for the Great Hunt (old news), and that the recently-murdered Prophet of the Dragon's people have been dispersed (sp?) from the city.

As he's walking back to Elana's home he sees a mother telling her brat of a kid that if she doesn't behave, the Forsaken will get her.  The mother sees Jogdush and winks, as if saying "kids!"

Two days pass, and Jander invites Jogdush and Elana to come with him to meet his guy.  Naturally, they agree, and mor enaturally, Jander leads them to a brothel.  Elana pokes a lot of fun and Jander, asking why he has to pay for it, while Jogdush jumps in on the fun.  Jander ignores them stoicly.

In the brothel Jander offers to rolls some dice against his cousin for the price of a round, and smiles when she has to fork out the cash.  They wait for a couple of hours before Jander's contact walks in- a Noble, who jerks his head towards one of the bedrooms.  Jander get's up and they go into the room.  At this point Elana and Jogdush exchange information and opinion about Jander.... which isn't that stellar .

Fifteen minutes later, the Noble comes out of the room followed by a very sweaty Jander.  He walks over to the others and offers to spring for a fancy dinner for Elana.  He also passses a bag of money to Jogdush and says that's his friends' cut, divding it up is Jogdush's concern.

After stopping off at Elena's house to spruce up (Elana in a courtier's outfit, Jander in his regular clothes, and Jogdush in his armour- though polished up), they head off to the best inn in the city.

Of course, they're ambushed along the way.  As they're walking by a two-story house, a net is flung at Jander, entangling him and dropping him to the ground.  Following the net is a rather stinky, rather dull-lloking man with a quarterstaff, who offers to let them go as he's onl after the one-eyed man.

Jogdush, reaching down inside himself for a reserve of dishonesty, actually bluffs the guy into believing that Jander is really "Steve."   the bountyhunter looks confused and atarts to argue, saying that this is the guy that the "Lord" described to him.  Jogdush still is able to blush their way out of this, and the bountyhunter let's Jander leave.

They quickly head back to Elana's house.  Along the way, Jander admits that he's in trouble (duh!) both in Illian and Tear.  He won't say anymore until Elana bullies him into telling all.  It tuns out, Jander is exchanging love-gifts between the woman and the man that they saw at both brothels.  They're in love and pressured Jander into acting as their messenger.  And what were the gifts?  Just priceless family heirlooms!

The enormity of the trouble that Jander is in hits them just half a second before the trouble *they're* in for associating with him hits them.

Jander proposes the best plan- run for it.  He says that Caemlyn is beautiful this time of year.  Jogdush and Elana just get pissed; she saying she has to get home to pack her stuff.  Jander tries to talk her out of it (have yo ever seen any man successfully talk a woman out of something in the WoT?  Not going to happen!), but she "convinces" him that she needs her stuff.

While Elana is packing, a loud pounding hits her front door.  Jogdush, Jander and the finished-packing Elana rush for the back door- until Jogdush says, jokingly, "wouldn't this be the perfect way to lead us into an ambush at the back door?"

Everyone immediately turns to one of the side windows, the one that opens into an alley.  As they're climbing out, one of the spotters sees them and shouts.

Jander immdiately starts giggling and rushes the guy.  Elana and Jogdush start shooting their crosbow and bow at the spotter and he goes down.  But, the two people at the back door, and the three people at the front appear at their respective ends of the alley.

Elana stops what she's doing and looks like she's concentrating.  As one of the ambushers try to charge into combat he's stopped dead in his tracks by something- he can't get into the area around Elana.

He turns pale.  He starts screaming about witches and runs off into the night.

Elana, with visions of being burned at the stake, leads the men through the city (and pass a very stinky man with a net and a quarterstaff that was heading in their direction) to the docks.

Elana is able to bully/bribe a captain of a ship to let them hide.  Safe in the hold of a riverboat, they decide what theyshoud do next.  Jander announces that the dinner he owes his cousin is now balanced by the steep bribe he had to pay the captian.  Elana get's very angry and says that Jander just cost her her house and her trade.  Jander stops and thinks for a second and says "Ok- dinner it is!"

Tempted to go upriver to the borderlands (Jogdush want's to show Elana the "mytical" trollocs), Jogdush realizes that Hanna is going to be walking into a crapstorm ("Hi, I'm Hanna, have you seen Jander, Jogdush, and Artemesia?" "Oh, you mean: the thief, the thief's friend, the Aes Sedai and the other witch?  Come with me.")

They decide to hide out in the woods, hoping they find Hanna before she's found by the Authorities in Tear.

That's where we stopped.


----------



## Lazarus Long (Mar 10, 2002)

feedback from the players:


They're liking the less combat-oriented games that we're playing now.

They want an overall goal (the Seals are too... Aes Sedai and esoteric to make a long-term goal).

They're having fun.

I gave out bonus exp for the great planning and roleplaying that went on last night.

I tend to rush the PC's through the first 3 levels pretty fast- they're pretty fragile up to then.  The PC's are now 4th level (after 3 sessions), with Jander being 5th.

Hope you enjoyed reading!


----------



## Lazarus Long (Mar 18, 2002)

*"You've been collected" (sessions 4 and 5)*

Session 4 was short, so I'm combining them.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Jogdush, Elana and Jander are hiding out in the woods, waiting for some sign from Hanna.

One night a man walks into their cam, through the wards that Elana placed around the camp (these wards were passive only) and asks if he and his companion could share thier fire.  The group looks this man up and down and don't know what to make of him; except Jander, who recognizes the man's color shifting coat.

The group agrees to let the man nd his companion come into camp.  In walks a woman who is very small- ~5'0".  She introduces herself as Moiraine Demondred and the man as Lan.

The PC's recognize the name of Demondred as the same as the king of Carhien, and they seem to recall that a cousin went to the White Tower to train as an Aes Sedai.

Moiraine sits and tells the group that they will be leaving in the morning to catch a boat that is waiting for them to take them to Carhien.  The group asks her what she's talking about, and she smiling tells then that there's a few people in the woods here about that would like to know where they were.  Or, on the other hand, they can allow themselves to be "collected" and help her in her work.  She explains to them that she's part of the Blue Ajah, and that she opposes anything the Dark One tries to accomplish, and she would like their help.

The realize that they really don't have much choice in the matter, and agree to go to Carhien with her.  They then ask her about what to do about Hanna.  Moiraine says that Hanna will be found and sent along.

That night, the PC's are awaken by Lan sitting on top of Jander, twisting his arm and saying "don't struggle and it won't hurt."  Moiraine send Jogdush and Elana away for a few minutes to talk to Jander.  When the two come back, Jander is very pale and withdrawn.  They decide not to ask any questions.

The group travels to Carhien.  On the way, they learn that Artimesia has been blamed for something, and is working some sort of penance before she can continue her training.

They arrive in Carhien, and Moiraine sets them up in a nice inn, paying a month in advance.  She tells them to sit tight until she can send them word about wht she needs done.

After Lan and Moiraine leave, Jogdush and Elana tear Jander a new one for trying to ditch out on them.  He apologises, and promises to make it up to them.

END SESSION 4
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Three days later, Hana shows up, saying she had received a stange message with some money for boat fair, saying she would meet her friends in Carhien at _The Golden Fiddle_.

While waiting for Moiraine's message, the group hears the following rumours:

The followers of the Prophet were turned away from Far Madding and are heading towards Andor
It rained frogs in Shienar for 3 hours... all over the kingdom.

During this time, Jander is drinking- A LOT.  Everyday until he passes out, and then when he wakes up, he drinks more.  He doesn't say what's wrong, and is barely responsive- even towards Hanna, whom he usually jokes around with all the time.

After a couple of days, a young woman delivers a message from Moiraine:



> There's two things to check out: there's been dissaperances in the shanty town outside the walls of Carhien, and there's a group of people that are buying up all the corn and corn futures and increasing  the prices to the point of starvation.
> Investigate both, but in whatever order you decide is best.
> -M.




The group decides to investigate the corn deals.  They start gathering information in one of the markets in the city.  They come up with the name "Marta Reng" and find out that Marta's been involved with agriculture for years.

They decide to go to another market, to get whatever fresh info they can find.  Along the way, they come up with a cover story: They're going to head a colonizing effort and need access to a food supply.

When they arrive at another corn merchant and tell their story, the merchant decides he wants to invest and starts asking questions.  Questions that forces them to answer quickly and keep it all together.  Eventually, they work out another name- Lord Tashim Davere.

The PC's decide that they'll see Lord Davere in the morning and head for home.  Along the way, Jogdush notices someone that looks familiar and chases her.  He eventually sees her go into a taverrn that's a little seedy, and recognizes his sister Renala.

They argue about her being away from home; everytime he comes up with an argument about why she should go home, she counters it.  They eventually come to an impasse and he takes her with him to _The Golden Fiddle_.

When they arrive, Elana recognizes the girl as the messenger from the other day.  They question her and she tells them that she's working for Moiraine as a servent/messenger, and was left here to wait untiil Moiraine get's back.  Jogdush comes down hard on Renala, so much that Elana take him aside to tell him off a little... it has no effect. 

While the're talking, a servent comes in to deliver a message- its from Lord Davere, saying he wanted to invest in the colony effort and asks them to attend him in the morning.

They convince Jander not to get drunk tonight (Hanna's right hook is good for keeping the booze away), and he says he'll sweet talk thier way into Davere's confidence.  He seems to come out of his funk a little- at least enough to flirt outrageously with Renala.

That night, after Jander teaches Renala how to gamble, Hanna talks to the owner, saying that there would be consequences if Jander got a hold of any booze.  She tips him 5 silver pennies and he agrees.

The next day, Jander comes down from his room in his best outfit and with his moustache VERY neatly oiled and curled.  He "tsk tsks" Renala's clothes and takes her shopping, Hanna tags along and is very amused at Jander's flirtation with Renala.

While the others are shopping, Elana and Jogdush decide to gather whatever info that can get on Lord Davere.  They find out that Davere is the 3rd son of the High Lord Davere and that his family's name is synonymous with corn and wheat.

When they arrive at Davere's "office" (a very rich room in an inn), they see that Davere is VERY short- he has a tall chiar and lifts on his shoes.  He also talks loudly, like he's trying to sound bigger.

Jander introduces himself and his "wife" (Renala), his friends (Goodman and Goodwoman Jogdush), and their spinster friend (for whom they're looking for a husband).

The verbal sparring starts.  Jander seems to be getting the upperhand when Davere drops the bomb- he tells them that if they don't let him invest, and then kick back all of the profits from the colony, he'll have Jander arrested and sent back to Illian.

Jander is shaken and asks for a day to decide.  Davere agrees and Jander drags Renala out with him, the others follow.

At the Inn, Jander suggests that they kill Davere.  But not before torturing him into telling them what's going on with the corn and who's involved in the gouging.  Elana and Jogdush object (for both moral and practical reasons).  They argue back and forth, with Hanna saying that a quick death would probably solve more problems than create new.

Jander get's huffy and sits in the corner and calls for booze.  Renala sits next to him and they talk while the other's discuss what to do next.  Renala convinces Jander that assassination isn't the way to go, and he agrees.

the group decides that they'll write a letter asking for their pardon for not keeping thier appointment in the morning, and then investigating the disappearances- seeing that they've come up against a wall.

The following night, the group splits up (Jander and Renala covering the Southern shanties; Jogdush, Elana and hanna taking the north), and patrols.  They find out that the Guard doesn't care about who's missing and don't even patrol the area at night.  Consequently, the PC's are seen as a de facto police force, and are accepted quite readily.

A little after midnight, they hear a scream and rush to investigate.  They see an old man being dragged into an alley by two shabby men, and start to attack.

The first man falls to the ground, dead.  Elana, while rushing to heal one of her friends, shouts that they need the other alive.  Jogdush, with the head of the dead man still attached to his pike, bashes it against the head of the other man, who falls down, unconscious.  They find a note saying:


> Quota- 4.  By Friday.  Meet at usual place.  *signed* Bargle




After admonishing the old man for going out alone, the group waits for the other man to come to while hiding.  When the man wakes up, they follow him to a shack that's about five miles outside the city.

Hanna sneaks up to th shack and sees two men being served food by a young boy.  She then sneaks down a path on the other side of the shack down to an old well.  She hears two people crying down inside, and sees a metal grate attached to the well.

She sneaks back to the others and they decide what to do- frontal assault.

As they bash their way into the shack, they take down the furthest man, knocking him out.  The second man takes a couple of rounds before he's knocked out.  However, while they were concentrating on that one, the boy has grabbed a kitchen knife and stabbed the first man dead- and then some- while shouting about how they abused him.

The boy rushed for the other, but they stop him... and then intimidate him into keeping quiet.

While Jogdush and Elana are dealing with the boy, Hanna goes to the well and breaks open the lock on the grate, rescuing two people.

The unconscious man comes to and Elana and Jogdush are able to get the man to talk.  They were kidnapping people and selling them to a Fade.

After searching the shack, they find a lot of cash and some letters of credit, signed by Marta Reng, for the purchase of a lot of corn.  Hanna takes the two prisoners back to the city, and assign the boy the task of finding out who Bargle is (mostly to get rid of him.  His father was killed when he was kidnapped and he doesn't have anywhere to go).  They agree to meet the boy (Jak) in a few hours.  She also sets out to find Jander and Renala to bring them back to help deal with the Fade.

The group decide that they want to see where the Fade is based, and plan to follow it.  That night the Fade comes, but sees that something's wrong.  It investigates the well (empty) and the shack (with two bodies- they let the boy kill the other abuser).  It then rushes to the nearest shadow and vanishes.

The reactions are mixed- Elana, who didn't believe in Fades, is proerly awed; Jogdush wanted to fight it; Hanna is puzzled about what to do next; Renala is terrified; Jander acts disappointed that he didn't get to kill it.

At this point, the group isn't sure what to do.  They stay in the shanty town to make sure that there were no more dissapearances (which there weren't).

At this point, Jander says that they should bargain with Davere, using the letter of credit.  They'll threaten to discredit Marta as a darkfriend, and use the connection between Marta and Davere against him.

When they get to Davere's, Jander is in fine form.  He whips out the letters and proposes the deal.  Davere agrees that they can make a deal, and offers them a favor in the future.  The group agrees, but hold back one letter as insurence.

The group goes back to the Innt o wait for Moiraine.  While they're waiting Marta Reng's holdings throughout the city suddenly start on fire at the same time.  Also, letters and other documents are found that "prove" that Reng was plotting to defraud the Crown.  She's hanged on the wall as a traitor.

-------
End.


----------



## Rix Usher (Mar 21, 2002)

Very good adventures, lots-o-fun!  I think I've gotten a hang of not so slash and hack adventures.  But I do have one issue with you!!!  Jogdush is not so goody, goody!  He can be mean too!  OK it's usually when someone is threatening a kitten or some other offensive thing but he can be a mean guy!  Real mean I tells ya!  Sure he likes his milk and lives his life by the three "I's", still a complete bada$$ when he wants to be!

It's true!
It's damn true!


----------



## Lazarus Long (Mar 22, 2002)

The Three "I's"?

What *are* you talking about??

Jogdush is a bit of a push-over.  Renala is walking all over him to get to Jander- and Jander's loving it, I think.

I wonder if there'll be time enough for love during the next session?  Now that the group has drawn attention to themselves in Carhien (and are considered small players in the Game of Houses), things will get a little.....

interesting?


----------



## Lazarus Long (Mar 24, 2002)

*Session 6*

Quick session- we watched the South Park Movie instead 
~~~~~~~~~~

Its two days after the hanging of Marta Reng.  The whole city is abuzz with intrigue, as people try to find out what exactly happened.  Even the PC's innkeeper admits to being part of the buzz, he tells them that there has been some inquireries into who they are and what thier habits were.  Hanna is interested in the Myrddraal that they saw in the woods and is trying to track it or find any other signs.

Wondering what's going on, they take the innkeeper's advice and go to the East market to gather some info and get a feel for the city and its mood.  The market is full of entertainers and wares.  Unfortunately, its not full of information.

When the PC's return to the Inn, there's a letter waiting for them from Colvarean Damodred- the King's niece (and Moiraine Sedai's cousin....).  They're invited to call upon her at their earliest convienience.  When the PC's wonder what they should do ad look for Jander.  At this point, the innkeeper tells them that Jander and Renala went to a play in the outercity and would be back later.

The PC's decide to wait until they get back and then consult with Jander.  he says that they should get dressed up as much as possible and then see what the Lady has to say.

The next morning, they arrive at Lady Damodred's residence, her very very very very very very rich residence.  They're intimidated by the luxery that is on display, and wonder why they're there.  When they're introduced to the Lady she asks them to sit in her presence and starts to gossip.

She asks them about small things and then about Lord Davere (her "dear friend").  When they don't have any information to share, she warns them about Moiraine and her great ability to get people killed.  The only motive that they can sense is that Colvarean really doesn't like Moiraine.

When they get back to the Inn, they see two men talking to the innkeeper who nods his head at them and disappears into the backroom.  They two men say that they're there to bring the PC's back to Illian and Justice.  And then the two men jump to attack, causing subdual damage.

After dispatching the first man, they chase the second man into the street and cut him down.  However, as they return to the interior of the inn, they see that Renala is in the grasp of a third man, who is standing behind her with a knife to her throat.  He tells them to put on the manicals that he had piled by the door.

Elana and Jogdush fail to intimidate the man and are forced to put the manicals on.  However, the man is roughly grabbed by an unseen force and is rammed into the ceiling, killing him.

Elana is puzzled that she wasn't able to see the weave that had grabbed the man, but understanding hits her when she turns to her cousin, who is panting and sweating.

"She said it would happen," Jander mumbles.

Renala looks at him with utter horror.  When Jander sees the expression on her face, he turns and runs into the crowd.

At this point, the innkeeper runs out of the backroom yelling "Channeller!  That man can Channel!"

Jogdush tells the rest that he doesn't want to be mistaken for Jander, and they all run out into the city and then into the outer city to the room that they hired earlier in the week.  All along the way, Jogdush talks about his disgust for Jander.  Renala is silent.

They bribe the innkeeper (who is rail thin) for privacy and start to wonder how their life is going to get any more complicated.


----------

